# Looking for a budget mod



## SarChasm (21/6/17)

Hi guys

Just joined the forum recently.
I'm looking to invest in a mod but don't really have lots of cash to throw at vaping. I see most mods go for R800+.

Is there any dual batt mod that not that expensive but is still decent and easy for newbie to use?

Thanks in advance.
SarChasm


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/17)

Pico dual at + - R 660. 




What mod are you using at the moment ?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just joined the forum recently.
> I'm looking to invest in a mod but don't really have lots of cash to throw at vaping. I see most mods go for R800+.
> ...


VapeClub (and I'm sure other vendors) sells the Pico Dual (mod only) for R540: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/eleaf-pico-dual-mod
I have one and it's pretty decent. Literally my only gripe with it is the rattling fire button. Also don't be fooled by the assertion that it's a 25mm atty mod. It can fit a 25mm atty just fine, yes. But you will have overhang. 23mm atty's will sit flush.

EDIT: @Puff the Magic Dragon and I had the same idea, I see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/17)

R 690 for Pico dual starter kit at eciggies. (includes melo III mini etc.)


----------



## antonherbst (21/6/17)

I have a pico mega for sale with the melo 3 tank that is easy for a newby that i will sell for R700 with 1 juice. I am based in Krugersdorp


----------



## Strontium (21/6/17)

The new pico 25 has launched, comes with an ELLO tank, looks bloody amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (21/6/17)

Are you set on a duel battery Mod? You can look at the eLeaf ipower 80 or even the istick 200 QC. 

Are you looking for regulated? How much of newbee friendly are you looking for.
The Tesla Invader is also something to look at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (22/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just joined the forum recently.
> I'm looking to invest in a mod but don't really have lots of cash to throw at vaping. I see most mods go for R800+.
> ...


Hey Man I've got a couple mods such as the ipv3 li and the wismec rx200 with wud skin for under 800 if you are interested


----------



## SarChasm (29/6/17)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been on recently.

@Puff the Magic Dragon I'm currently using the V8 Stick setup. In a bit of a conundrum right now as I don't see myself being able to afford R80 per coil in the long run. So a buddy of mine suggested getting an RTA and then rewicking as a cheaper alternative, but then I fear this V8 stick battery might not be strong enough to fire those coils.

So either I spend over 1000 for a mod + batteries + RTA or I quit vaping.


----------



## SarChasm (29/6/17)

Anneries said:


> Are you set on a duel battery Mod? You can look at the eLeaf ipower 80 or even the istick 200 QC.
> 
> Are you looking for regulated? How much of newbee friendly are you looking for.
> The Tesla Invader is also something to look at.



Will the eLeaf ipower 80 be able to power an RTA? Something like a Troll.


----------



## stevie g (29/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Will the eLeaf ipower 80 be able to power an RTA? Something like a Troll.


definitely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (29/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Will the eLeaf ipower 80 be able to power an RTA? Something like a Troll.



Most definitely. I run everything on it. From the serpent mini 22mm to moonshot RDTA and my Mutation x V5 RDA.

All depends on the build you have in the atty. You can drip at 40W if you really want to, in fact I do. You can drip lower too if that is your preference.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SarChasm (29/6/17)

Anneries said:


> Most definitely. I run everything on it. From the serpent mini 22mm to moonshot RDTA and my Mutation x V5 RDA.
> 
> All depends on the build you have in the atty. You can drip at 40W if you really want to, in fact I do. You can drip lower too if that is your preference.



I was considering the battlestar but this seems like a good option, especially considering there's already a battery built in.
Thanks man.


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> I was considering the battlestar but this seems like a good option, especially considering there's already a battery built in.




Personally, I would rather get a mod without a built-in battery and buy batteries separate.

.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SarChasm (29/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Personally, I would rather get a mod without a built-in battery and buy batteries separate.
> 
> .



Is there a specific reason for this?
Is it performance affecting?


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Is there a specific reason for this?
> Is it performance affecting?




I need to stress that I am no expert, but from what I've read, most built-in batteries (in mods) are actually just normal 18650's.
Batteries have a certain life span and then they need to be replaced. With a mod that has external batteries, you just go to a store, pick up some new ones and bob's your uncle.
With built-in batteries that have an internal 18650, you would need to take the entire mod apart, loosen the (usually soldered) contacts on the built-in battery, re-solder a new battery and then put the mod back together again.
As I said above, I am no expert but this is what I have found on the net. Perhaps the experts on the forum can cast more light on the subject as I may be wrong.

.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> I need to stress that I am no expert, but from what I've read, most built-in batteries (in mods) are actually just normal 18650's.
> Batteries have a certain life span and then they need to be replaced. With a mod that has external batteries, you just go to a store and pick up some new ones and bob's your uncle.
> With built-in batteries that have an internal 18650, you would need to take the entire mod apart, loosen the (usually soldered) contacts on the built-in battery, re-solder a new battery and then put the mod back together again.
> As I said above, I am no expert but this is what I have found on the net. Perhaps the experts on the forum can cast more light on the subject since I may be wrong.
> ...


Nope, you're right, external batts is my preference too.
That said I still have my Athena Envy22 with its built in lipo batt, heaven knows where I'd get a replacement for that.
Its still going strong after 1yr but I also use it very seldom, like once a month or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Get pretty much any dual 18650 mod because that will allow you some headroom to grow... You might be comfortable dripping at 40-60W now but what happens when you want to try 101W or more? things I advise looking out for would be removable 18650's, on board charging, firmware upgradable, allow 25mm atty's to fit with no overhang and a general overall good feel in the hand. Good options are the Alien, Predator, Minikin Boost, Tesla nano... They all have pro's and con's... Just pick the one that has cons you can live with. I went for the Therion 166 and it works perfectly for me for anything that's not my skyline or my Billet box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Is there a specific reason for this?
> Is it performance affecting?



@SarChasm - The other advantage of a removable battery mod is that you can keep a spare set of batteries freshly charged so when your batts run flat, you just swap out the flat ones for the fresh ones and you can vape happily without interruption.

With the built in batt mods, you either keep two of them or you need to be near a charging point when you go flat and that can sometimes be a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, you're right, external batts is my preference too.
> That said I still have my Athena Envy22 with its built in lipo batt, heaven knows where I'd get a replacement for that.
> Its still going strong after 1yr but I also use it very seldom, like once a month or so.


I would echo the sentiments expressed above about avoiding the built in battery mods. Pay a little extra if at all, and control your battery use and replacement if required.


----------



## Anneries (30/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> I need to stress that I am no expert, but from what I've read, most built-in batteries (in mods) are actually just normal 18650's.



OR in the case of the iPower a lipo ... Lipos have great power, long life etc. but if things go bad for what ever reason they go bad even more spectacularly than 18650's. AND try to find a replacement lipo pack, especially if the one in your iPower have NO markings on it with any specs. 

The iPower is a great device. If you do not have alot of cash lying around to start with, charger, batteries and a mod. I would go for it. On half power (40W) and a 0.3ohm build, it will last you a day. On 80W and the same build it will last you just under half a day. Depending on your vaping habbits. 

I use mine as a secondary device now, and will have to charge it tonight again, after taking it of charge Monday morning. Use it at 80W for a couple of toots every hour.


----------

